# Whats the Hornets plan



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

IDK what the heck the Hornets are doing. Its like they don't ever have a vision they just go with the flow. I know they're going through financial problems, but its been like this, even before the season started. You look at how Orlando put pieces around Howard and the hawks do around Joe Johnson. THe players the Hornets seem to put around Paul is either young rookie who don't belong or players who are just 1 or 2 year rentals.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> IDK what the heck the Hornets are doing. Its like they don't ever have a vision they just go with the flow. I know they're going through financial problems, but its been like this, even before the season started. You look at how Orlando put pieces around Howard and the hawks do around Joe Johnson. THe players the Hornets seem to put around Paul is either young rookie who don't belong or players who are just 1 or 2 year rentals.


LOL o.iatl. You rarely ever seem to know what you're talking about. The Hornets are the 2nd oldest team in the league. How could that be if they only put rookies around Paul? Are the Hornets the only team that signs guys for 1 or 2 years? Heck no. Each and every team has players with both short and long contracts. You're not seriously going to act like you don't know that right? They're not having financial problems. Just like any other team, they'd prefer to not have to pay the lux tax. That is all. Nothing more. There are teams that are actually losing money that may be having financial problems but the Hornets aren't one of them. They aren't losing money. They'll finish the offseason looking for bigs via trades or free agency. The two guys they picked up last night should be able to help Chris Paul not have to play so many minutes. The guy wore down towards the end of last season because he had to play so many minutes. Both he and West did. They will get a big to be able to spell West so he doesn't have to play so many minutes. I'm pretty sure they have plans on who they're considering trying to trade for or acquire. They may have something in the works already. Just because you haven't heard about it doesn't mean they aren't working on it. You have to make contracts work and you have to have other teams that want to deal with you. Things like this take time. You don't make moves just to say you've made moves.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL o.iatl. You rarely ever seem to know what you're talking about. The Hornets are the 2nd oldest team in the league. How could that be if they only put rookies around Paul? Are the Hornets the only team that signs guys for 1 or 2 years? Heck no. Each and every team has players with both short and long contracts. You're not seriously going to act like you don't know that right? They're not having financial problems. Just like any other team, they'd prefer to not have to pay the lux tax. That is all. Nothing more. There are teams that are actually losing money that may be having financial problems but the Hornets aren't one of them. They aren't losing money. They'll finish the offseason looking for bigs via trades or free agency. The two guys they picked up last night should be able to help Chris Paul not have to play so many minutes. The guy wore down towards the end of last season because he had to play so many minutes. Both he and West did. They will get a big to be able to spell West so he doesn't have to play so many minutes. I'm pretty sure they have plans on who they're considering trying to trade for or acquire. They may have something in the works already. Just because you haven't heard about it doesn't mean they aren't working on it. You have to make contracts work and you have to have other teams that want to deal with you. Things like this take time. You don't make moves just to say you've made moves.


Thanks. To me the Hornets two biggest needs were a backup 1 and backup 4/5. They addressed the 1, so I'm sure they have a plan to address getting a big via trade or free agency.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would actually agree with the main point of the initial poster. The Hornets really don't seem to be planning for their future. Chris Paul's prime will only last so long. No one in the organization seems to have the foresight it would take to surround him with young talent. The Collison pick this season would not have been necessary if the Hornets had kept their pick last year (instead of selling it for cash) and used it on Mario Chalmers. The Hornets would not have depth problems on their bench had they not given up on Brandon Bass and Chris Andersen right before they emerged as valuable NBA players. Their roster problems are most definitely a product of bad talent evaluation. Blaming the economy is a cop out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

All the Hornets need right now are maybe 2 more bench bigs. The offseason is not over yet. Hopefully their next moves will be the right moves and not moves just because the fan base is anxious.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> All the Hornets need right now are maybe 2 more bench bigs. The offseason is not over yet. Hopefully their next moves will be the right moves and not moves just because the fan base is anxious.


All the Hornets need is 2 more bench bigs to do what, exactly? To make the playoffs? They essentially have no shot at being a top 4 seed this year at all. They will not be in the same class as the Lakers, Spurs, Blazers, Nuggets, or Mavericks. They will be lucky to finish ahead of Houston, Utah, Phoenix, or even the revamped Clippers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> All the Hornets need is 2 more bench bigs to do what, exactly? To make the playoffs? They essentially have no shot at being a top 4 seed this year at all. They will not be in the same class as the Lakers, Spurs, Blazers, Nuggets, or Mavericks. They will be lucky to finish ahead of Houston, Utah, Phoenix, or even the revamped Clippers.


And you know this how? Because they haven't made a huge blockbuster move?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> And you know this how? Because they haven't made a huge blockbuster move?


Because I watched them play last season. They quit on their coach before January. David West completely stopped playing defense. Chandler can never get healthy. Peja's relatively healthy 2007 season was the only one he's had in his last 5. Hilton Armstrong was exposed as an NBDL-quality big. Rasual Butler, the Hornets' starting SG, at his absolute peak ability is a 7th or 8th man on a championship team. Antonio Daniels, in Scott's own words, couldn't manage to learn one of the most straight-forward offenses in the league. James Posey looked incredibly old and useless all last season. Every other team around them has improved while the Hornets have tried to save money. Do you need more reasons?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't believe they quit on Scott. If they had truly quit on Scott they would not have made the playoffs at all. Not at all. So basically you're saying there's no reason for them to even play this season since we already know the exact same thing that happened last season will happen this season. The Hornets aren't only trying to 'save money' but they are trying to remain competitive while doing so. They don't need to have a fire sale. They need at least 2 more bigs to add to the bench depth. Daniels and perhaps Brown or Peterson can be traded for at least 1 big. Yes, other teams have made moves but I've also learned that not all moves are positive. The offseason is not over yet and I will judge their offseason after training camp.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Let me also say that the Hornets do indeed need better evaluators of talent. They're a small market team that is already facing the lux tax. They need to find partners that want to dance with them to make deals rather than to continue spending money. It would be crazy for a small market team to keep adding contracts without getting rid of some of the ones they already have. Especially if they're not guaranteed to win a championship.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't believe they quit on Scott. If they had truly quit on Scott they would not have made the playoffs at all. Not at all.


I disagree. The Hornets have a top 5 player in the NBA. That players also doubles as the single best floor general in the league. It would be hard for them not to make the playoffs.



> So basically you're saying there's no reason for them to even play this season since we already know the exact same thing that happened last season will happen this season.


That *is* what I'm saying. That's the reason I have not yet renewed and will not renew my season tickets.



> The Hornets aren't only trying to 'save money' but they are trying to remain competitive while doing so. They don't need to have a fire sale. They need at least 2 more bigs to add to the bench depth. Daniels and perhaps Brown or Peterson can be traded for at least 1 big.


That would be a small improvement at best. Look at the rest of the western conference. How many Hornets from last years' team are 27 (the age most NBA players reach prime production) or younger? Paul, Chandler, Hilton, and Juju. That's it. That's their future. In contrast, look at the rest of the western elite:

Lakers: Farmar, Vujacic, Bynum, Walton, Powell, Brown, Morrison
Blazers: Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, Fernandez, Oden, Batum, Bayless, Webster
Nuggets: Anthony, JR Smith, Balkman, Nene, Petro, Kleiza, and now Afflalo and Lawson
Jazz: Williams, Brewer, Millsap, Korver, Kirilenko, Boozer, Miles, Koufos, Almond, and now Maynor
Rockets: Scola, Brooks, Landry, Hayes, Lowry, and now Ariza
Suns: Stoudemire, Barbosa, Richardson, Dudley, Dragic, Lopez

It also goes without saying the teams on the rise such as the Clippers, Wolves, Warriors, and Thunder are vastly younger and have more potential to win in the future. The only teams nearly as old as the Hornets among relevant teams in the west are San Antonio and Dallas. Those teams are better than the Hornets now and will remain better because their ownership has shown a tendency to make great personnel decisions.

The team is not staying competitive if they are not planning for their future.



> Yes, other teams have made moves but I've also learned that not all moves are positive. The offseason is not over yet and I will judge their offseason after training camp.


You have your right to stay optimistic, but things look rather bleak from where I'm sitting.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I disagree. The Hornets have a top 5 player in the NBA. That players also doubles as the single best floor general in the league. It would be hard for them not to make the playoffs.
> 
> 
> That *is* what I'm saying. That's the reason I have not yet renewed and will not renew my season tickets.
> ...


Looking at the renewal rate it doesn't appear many feel the way you do. At least not yet. Maybe next season they'll feel different if nothing changes but it looks like people are willing to stick it out with the team at least for right now. They seem to at least want to see what the team will do this season. You've already written them off. They're not basing this upcoming season on last season. Hey, I'm not saying that I'm totally optimistic and everything is peaches and cream because heaven knows it's not, but I just don't think things are as bleak as you're making them out to be. Is 27 the average age in the NBA or something? Is Collison and Thornton over 27? Please play armchair GM and tell us how you'd solve this bleakness. What will it take to get you to renew your tickets?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Looking at the renewal rate it doesn't appear many feel the way you do. At least not yet. Maybe next season they'll feel different if nothing changes but it looks like people are willing to stick it out with the team at least for right now. They seem to at least want to see what the team will do this season. You've already written them off. They're not basing this upcoming season on last season. Hey, I'm not saying that I'm totally optimistic and everything is peaches and cream because heaven knows it's not, but I just don't think things are as bleak as you're making them out to be. Is 27 the average age in the NBA or something? Is Collison and Thornton over 27? Please play armchair GM and tell us how you'd solve this bleakness. What will it take to get you to renew your tickets?


I actually laid it out in another thread  before the draft. Some of these options are actually still feasible. What do you think?


----------

